# Goals



## Montego (Jan 8, 2017)

With the new year rolling in everyone is thinking of how they can make changes to better themselves. 

I think a very important part of progress and being happy with what you accomplish is setting personal goals.  I'm not gonna get into the SMART and DUMB goal stuff but, if you are interested, those are two doest strategies that may help you. 

So with goals, I think that being honest with yourself is key.  We hear things like "I'm going to lose 20lbs of fat abs gain 20lbs of muscle in 2 months." when you don't know how to set up your nutrition. "I'm gunning for my pro card." when the person has never competed.  

Not only are goals like this unreasonable (for the most part), they can seriously put your health at risk by going to EXTREME measures to try and achieve them.  In today's society instant gratification is so normal that we forget, Rome wasn't built in a day but it surely fell in one.  

Whatever you decide you want to accomplish set up goals to see you along your way.  If someone wanted to turn pro, there would be many incremental steps to take to make it there. 

Do a cut. 
Find Weak points. 
Improve those weak points. 
Do a show. 
Do another until you nationally qualify. 
Repeat over and over again.  

Short term goals not only keep you on track but, they also give you little bits of gratification along the way. Imagine 5 years of no accomplishments on your way up the ladder at your current job.... Would be pretty miserable right? Same concept applies here.  

Goals should coincidence with your final idea but, think outside the box. Learning from a coach, meeting people with the same interest, get uncomfortable. Even though these aren't performance based goals, they help you attain your goal in a different way. 

Baby steps guys.  That's what builds champions. 

If anyone would like help with this, just ask!


----------



## so1970 (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm going to be better than last year. I'm going to help people.im going to honor God.and I'm going to grow as a person.    Lifting weights is just a bonus for me.


----------



## Montego (Jan 9, 2017)

so1970 said:


> I'm going to be better than last year. I'm going to help people.im going to honor God.and I'm going to grow as a person.    Lifting weights is just a bonus for me.


Very nice.  

I referenced training since that's what most of us have in common but, same principles can work for any goal.  

Good luck sir!


----------

